# Dogs and little trees



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay its frozen outside here in Chicago and all the garden is dormant for now . Today I let the dogs out to do their thing in the yard and to my horror I saw one of them peeing on some of my prized knarley boxwoods . My question here is , is there anything I can put on my boxwoods that would help them survive the accident of today when the spring thaw eventually comes or are my trees doomed to a brown death ?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Females??? Spread some lime to change the ph of the soil where they peed.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

males


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is really bad, put your dogs on leashes and walk them so they can do their biz. That'll help you steer them where you want, and not to mark your favorite trees.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, take them for a walk so they do their bussiness in the neighbors yard.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

The spring thaw and rains should dillute any urine to a harmless concentration before your plants break dormancy. Just don't let the dogs continue their behavior.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

I try to watch them but there are 3 of them and sometimes you can't see what they are all doing at once . This year has been real bad with the long periods of snow and cold . They normally dont go wherever they please . Next year i'm gonna erect that cheap roll fencing around the yard . I hope the urine does dilute by spring .


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think your boxwoods will any the worse off for getting um, "watered."


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's a very informative link to help anyone with dogs running around their yards. 

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/plantanswers/turf/dog_lawn_problems.html


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Mix some tomato juice into their food to dilute the acids in their urine; works great for female dogs, unknown about male dogs though.... 

I wish my dogs would only pee on my plants & trees; mine like to eat them all! So I have to put metal garden fencing around all of them to keep the nibblers away. My Pit Bull LOVES to eat our Sago Palm fronds, and those suckers are sharp!


----------

